
Ruby on Rails is out: major coding bootcamp ditches it, due to waning interest - amree
https://thenextweb.com/dd/2017/07/26/ruby-rails-major-coding-bootcamp-ditches-due-waning-interest/#.tnw_579NYD0n
======
rubyfan
I have yet to see something that does what Rails does. It’s opinionated and
has a cohesive way for doing most things that just straight up doesn’t suck.
Sure we have Play and Sping and legion of JS, Golang, Rust and now Kotlin
flavors of Sinatra... nothing is as good for building a monolith as Rails.
Nothing.

------
maxscam
Not saying everything the article says is wrong, but some of the comparisons
are really off the mark. Vue and React are front end frameworks. They don't
replace Rails; they can be used together. Node has many benefits but its not
really better for single page apps. In general this article the purposes of
front and back end tools. Also, even though there are increasingly more node
positions, ruby and rails still have a large number of job postings.

